# Injured Adolescent



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Appears to be nearing adulthood, still has some fluff around its back and head
Cannot walk or fly and seems to be very tired, keeps closing eyes (indictating discomfort?)
Have put some water in a small dish but we have no food to give it. Doesn't seem interested in eating either. Its breathing appears to be fine and there are no other visible signs of injury or dried blood.

We are located in East Kent


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hard to say as it may be sick, hurt, starving or dehydrated. When they're that young, they usually don't know how to drink yet. As such, you often have to gently push the backs of their heads down a little to get their beaks partially in the water. Sometimes when they get the feel of the water on their tongues, they start sipping it. You can also try using a dropper to put a drop at a time on their beaks and see if he responds. Frankly, for him to be closing his eyes isn't a good sign. I'll give some of the UK members a whistle so that maybe they can help you with resources in your area.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Are there any visible injuries? And does he feel like he's a bit bony or fairly well-fleshed about the breastbone (keel)?

Pidgey


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

don't know how large that picture will come up
is there anything we can feed it or leave out for it which can be found around the (student) home?


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

no visible injuries, just the feet and/or wings
seems disorientated and panicked


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

there were no other pigeons around but there were a few magpies hanging around the trees near by.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you need to be sure that he's warmed and dehydrated before you start trying to feed him. When they're really "out of it", it's pretty easy for them to "aspirate" (breathe in) food and water into their airway and either die or get really sick. So, you have to be careful at this point. Warmth first and then rehydration are going to be your priorities. Go read this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

Pidgey


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

someone on another forum told us that to get it to drink without inhaling we should put the water at the tip of the beak at it should sip. we have warmed it up and it still seems not to be drinking at all. we have also tried to drip water along its beak so that it gets the feel of water in an effort to prompt it into drinking. It still seems to be pretty bad and we really have no idea how we can make it drink. any other advice on getting it to drink would be most appreciated.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you have a dropper? At this point it starts getting a little rough. You can cradle the bird in your lap or have somebody steady him. Then you can hold his head up, open his beak and put water down him with the dropper. You should study the inside of the beak a bit and see where the airway is behind the base of the tongue. If you put a dropper down that way, you'll need to get the tip past the airway and also steer to the bird's right side down the throat. Use the international rehydration solution (pinch of sugar and a pinch of salt in a cup of water) and try to get 10 milliliters down the bird for the moment.

Pidgey


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

we don't have anything like that and there isn't any way to get it, at least not today
we're not sure if it is drinking the water we're trying to get it to drink or not but it has spurts of energy and flaps around a lot


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That's also not necessarily a good sign. Hopefully, Cynthia and John can find you a local place to take the bird to. A lot of places like the RSPCA will just put them down.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I would (of course) rely on those on this forum that have experience -- but in the absence of a dropper, do you have a drinking straw? Fill a little by dipping the straw in the solution (as described above) and fold the end not in the water over (to create "suction") and then slowly release to allow the water/solution to drip in the pigeon's mouth as described above. I don't know if I'm describing it correctly - so I hope you get the idea  And for heat -- if you don't have a hot water bottle or heating pad to wrap in a towel - perhaps a washcloth soaked in water then squeeze out the excess water -- nuke it for about 15 to 20 seconds at 40% power (or test at high if that's all you have) -- then wrap the nuked washcloth in a handtowel or kitchen towel. Just trying to be "creative" since you mentioned that you're students and I'm guessing supplies are limited  Good luck!! Thanks for taking this guy/girl in


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He is still very young and probably unable to feed himself . Wood pigeons will panic when handled, wrapping them lightly in a towel helps.

It will be a bit dangerous to try to get water into him "by force", wood pigeons gave a nasty habit of regurgitating fluids that have been forced into their crops, aspirating and dying, so please go carefully. 

The best you can do is fill a container with International Rehydrating Solution, which is one pint of warm water, half a tablespoon of glucose, honey or sugar and half a teaspoon of salt (the right proportions of sugar, salt and water are important) and dip his beak in it regularly (it might be best to hold the cup up to the pigeon rather than push his head to the cup, but try both ways ). Another member has been giving her young rescued woodie water by holding a teaspoon of liquid up to him. That works for her so is worth trying.

Is he pooping? What are his poops like? If his poops are normal then he has probably only just separated from his parents and hasn't become dehydrated yet.

We have an epidemic of canker in the UK, so please wrap him in a towel to keep him from struggling, open his beak and have a good look at his mouth. Any cheesy lumps could be canker, which people can't catch but which needs to be treated fairly quickly.

When he is rehydrated and ready to be fed you can give him day old wholmeal bread dipped in water or defrosted frozen peas.

Cynthia


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We're way ahead of you on the straw front but we only have fat straws and if we put them directly into the mouth, as Pidgy said above, it'll just block the airways cos it's too fat. So we've just been dripping the solution onto the side of it's beak (and being very careful of the nostrily things).
Warmth-wise we were keeping him in a box in our kitchen but have moved him now to the airing cupboard upstairs and are keeping an eye on him. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

He hasn't 'pooed' yet and we've given him some salt and sugar solution in a little bowl. He was dipping the tip of his beak into the water a while ago but we're not sure if he was drinking or just resting his head on it...
When we dropped the water on the side of his beak he sort of opened and shut his beak like he was tasting it...but since then he still hasn't been actively seeking the water


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think he is probably sipping water. They take very little at a time.

Cynthia


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

He just did a poo

it's very very runny with only a little bit of white to it most of seems to be green??? liquid


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Post a picture?

Pidgey


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that's a nice, big picture. It'd be best to get this bird on some Baytril and Metronidazole if at all possible. I sure hope there's some kind of person with resources near you.

Pidgey


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

what's that for? the closest place is a vet but i doubt they'd help at all. there's a pigeon sanctuary in surrey but that's far too far away. i don't think we're going to be able to do anything for it unless we can find somewhere that will treat it nearby
anywhere in canterbury, maidstone, whitstable etc area


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Baytril is a broad spectrum antibiotic (Enrofloxacin, a veterinary-use version of Ciprofloxacin) that gets primarily Gram(-) bacteria and Metronidazole is another type of antibiotic/antiprotozoal that gets several things that Baytril doesn't get including some anaerobes. Anyhow, that's a very sick bird and he'll be real lucky to pull through without some intervention.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's a pretty unusual circumstance but there happens to be another thread going on at the same time by another person in Kent (northwest, not sure exactly where):

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=23262

I could wish that you two could get together and get meds for both of the birds at the same time.

Pidgey


----------



## WildlifeVetToBe (Oct 14, 2007)

if you can take it tomorrow morning to wigmore veterinary centre in Rainham(medway) they will look after him. Im working there tomorrow(work exp) and am taking my pigeon. Even if I dont take him, our head nurse's mum rehabilitates birds and she may be able to help. You can give them a ring in the morning (01634 388045) if you like to make sure they wont just put him to sleep and explain whats happened. We get quite a few pigeons in and I know they will try to help. if you cant do that try St.Tiggywinkles or Flooy Farm animal rescue, if you cant talk the pigeon to them theyll come and pick him up. Also, although a bit further, Wildlife aid is one of the most patient, understanding wildlife rescue organisations i know.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Wildlife aid is one of the most patient, understanding wildlife rescue organisations i know.


That may be so and I don't know whether they treat wood pigeons differently, but I have heard that all they do with feral pigeons handed into their care is euthanase them.

Wildcare treat wood pigeons.

Cynthia


----------



## WildlifeVetToBe (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry, just reaslised what ive written...not floopy farm., folly farm!


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

the little guy has surpassed expectations and made it through the night, although he's still very weak
all the places are around an hour or more from us and none of us have a car
so we will probably give folly farm a ring and see how far they'd be willing to come although it says west kent, not east :[


----------



## durshley2 (Oct 19, 2007)

i was just about to give him some more water and change his box bedding and he just passed away :[
i feel terrible now


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please don't feel bad, when you are dealing with a sick wood pigeon the odds are really stacked against you, they are so fragile and we don't know how long it had been ill or what had made him ill.

You did everything that could be done for him, without your help who knows what horrible death he would have faced in the hands of animal or human predators? Thank you for caring for him.


Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, as Cynthia said, thank you so much for helping this woodie. From her picture she was very, very sick when you got her.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes, I could tell by looking at how the bird was standing, your description and then a picture of the poop that it stood very little chance of being saved. It's even probable that he'd already passed the point of no return. You did more than most by a long shot and your options were very limited, indeed. Bless you for trying and allowing the bird to have a peaceful death instead of with a predator.

Pidgey


----------

